# Le petit "+" du prix dans l'AppStore iPad



## EdleArth (4 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai une petite question toute simple:

Que signifie la présence ou l'absence du petit "+" à coté du prix dans l'AppStore iPad ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## MacSedik (4 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

ça signifie que l'application est "universelle" ou plus concrètement supporte la résolution des écrans de l'iPhone et de l'iPad. car il y a des applications qui tourneront que sur l'iPad et d'autres originellement sorties pour l'iPhone ne tourneront sur l'iPad qu'en résolution réduite d'où le bouton X2 en bas, pour "agrandir" la résolution (qui les rends pixelisées d'ailleurs). 
Pour les applications avec des "+", on a pas besoin de ce bouton.


----------



## EdleArth (4 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.
Maintenant que j'ai la réponse je m'aperçoit que c'était expliqué juste en dessous : les petites lignes... Toujours les petites lignes.


----------

